# Our cat is scared of our new cat flap - help!



## Amici (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi all

Can anyone help? We've been having problems with intruders so have invested in a state of the art cat flap (Pet Porte) which is activated by our cat's microchip. This is great in theory, but our cat appears to be completely freaked out by it! When she approaches the flap from outside, it makes a slight 'click' sound indicating that she has activated it and we suspect that it is this noise that is bothering her so much.... she literally refuses to go through it.... We've tried tempting her with treats and trying to lift her through it but to no avail. Has anyone else had this problem or similar?

Thanks in anticipation!!

A


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi,

I have the same cap flap for the same reasons! 

My cat Frankie was exactly the same, going out wasn't a problem for him, it was the coming in! I tried the things you have. After a couple of days he was coming in through it. 

Good luck and hope your kitty gets used to it soon. 


Sarah


----------



## Amici (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you Sarah!! It's been almost a week now, so we're starting to get worried, particularly as our cat has a tendency to get into fights. We're worried about her being out all day... So did Frankie just start using it of his/her own accord...? You didn't use any clever tactics??? :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I used cat treats, tuna, chicken and all sorts of other foods, but he just wasn't interested, he just sat outside meowing, I did open the back door to let him in but thought he'll get used to me doing it and will never use the flap.

I think he just realised I wasn't going to open the door anymore and came in through it.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Amici (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Sarah

I think we've had a breakthrough! We took your advice and tried to stand firm (not letting her in and out through the kitchen window etc) and she's started to use it! Only twice so far we think (and she didn't seem too happy about it) but it's definitely progress! I think a bit of tough love was all that was required.

Thanks again

Sarah and Ben x


----------



## brianmf (Aug 9, 2011)

We have an 'ordinary' cat flap into the garage where we keep the litter tray. Both cats are in and out through the flap several times each day but Max (the siamese) often comes to me and asks me to come to the garage with him so that he can go through the door rather than the flap.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

That's great news, I'm really pleased 
x


----------



## Debsydoo (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello ladies, thank you so much for this conversation, we had to replace Bella's cat flp with the microchip one and she is having the same problems, seeing that you two and your kitties got through it has made me feel a lot better, got to be firm and stop getting up and letting her in. Thank you


----------

